# Hat while workin



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

I usually wear a ball cap but with the temps we will have rest of summer, I'm thinking might be better go full brim to provide a little more shade. I saw some 'as seen on tv' hat that claimed to keep your noggin 20 degrees cooler but I dunno if I buy that. What kind of hat do you wear while working outside?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I wear these...light weight and toss in the laundry. I have an extra if you would like. Just pm me and I will send it. No charge as my wife gets them from her job from time to time...

Just paying it forward!!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

If it's really hot I will soak in cold water before going out. Works well for me...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ctrav said:


> If it's really hot I will soak in cold water before going out. Works well for me...


I like that. I don't think my giant head would fit :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I wear a Columbia Bora Bora (I think). I like that I can just throw it in the washing machine with my mowing clothes.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I've got a full-brim hat that's got a little cape that attaches about a third of the way around and is long enough to cover my neck. I can snap up one or both sides if I want.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Tilley all the way for this bald man


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I've been wearing one of these and been happy with it: https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-crusher-hat-80502.html?cgid=mens-accessories-hats&dwvar_80502_color=DKH#prefn1=headwareStyle&prefv1=Brimmed%20Hat&selectedRef=headwareStyle&viewall=true&start=6&cgid=mens-accessories-hats


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> Tilley all the way for this bald man


Tilley for me as well.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilley all the way for this bald man
> ...


I also wear a Tilley. Can't beat their quality.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Quality and customer service both. They hold up extremely well. I've been very pleased.


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

got this thing off amazon, its massive.. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07P6HV43N/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I usually just wear a ball cap, but am thinking about getting one of THESE straw hats just cause I like some of their under brim designs.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> I usually just wear a ball cap, but am thinking about getting one of THESE straw hats just cause I like some of their under brim designs.


+1. I don't have one yet; I use bucket hats. However, the more sun I can block off my neck, ears, and face, the safer I am from cancer later on.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm sporting one of these when I'm out in the yard.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

The best full sun hat I own I bought at Disney. Took the kids there years ago, being bald during Summer in FL I was dying. HOT as all get up Hot! I noticed that all of the park hosts were wearing the same hat. I assumed it was their uniform, but then I asked someone and they said it was sold it in their shops. I went in search of and didn't settle until I found that hat style.

Henschel Hats
10 Point with Eyelets 5553-13

2" Brim
Chin strap
Very light weight
Light color so doesn't absorb heat
Soft fabric
Absorbs sweat no problem
Totally waterproof
Crush proof
Packs flat
Has a built in pocket for carrying ID or cards too


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Columbia Bora Bora II

I like the mesh for letting out heat.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

ctrav said:


> I wear these...light weight and toss in the laundry. I have an extra if you would like. Just pm me and I will send it. No charge as my wife gets them from her job from time to time...
> 
> Just paying it forward!!


Received the hat today! Thanks brother!!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

ZachUA said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > I wear these...light weight and toss in the laundry. I have an extra if you would like. Just pm me and I will send it. No charge as my wife gets them from her job from time to time...
> ...


My pleasure...soak it in cold water as that works well. Throw in the wash and dryer with no issues...


----------

